# ANNOUNCEMENT: New Moderators Annie & indie!



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Please join me in welcoming @Annie & @indie to the moderator team.

We are excited to have them. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ruh roh........


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

damn......"was I always nice to them.....hmmm.....well to late now so suck it up butter cup"..... er...welcome sirs or ma'ams?


I's being gender neutral till yall tell me whatcha wanna be called....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome and I never change my colors


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Good luck Annie and indie its a tough bunch out here on the forum.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome to the team ladies!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

God Bless


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck to both of you...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Damn who's ass do you have to kiss to be a moderator? Just kidding, congratulations but who is indie?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You can keep on trying to corral me if you think you must .... but you will NEVER take me alive!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Damn who's ass do you have to kiss to be a moderator? Just kidding, congratulations but who is indie?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


indie has been around for quite a while. Don't tell her I said this but (up to this point anyhow) she's good people. But, you know how power corrupts. I mean, just look at @Denton. Just sayin..............


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Crap. More women to boss me around. 

Congrats, ladies!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome, Ladies!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I guess the Ladies Only section must be seeing an uptick in rowdy activity to require two more moderators that can access it.

:devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I guess the Ladies Only section must be seeing an uptick in rowdy activity to require two more moderators that can access it.
> 
> :devil:


I wouldn't know.
I stay the heck out of there!
My Momma didn't raise no fool!
:vs_lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I wouldn't know.
> I stay the heck out of there!
> My Momma didn't raise no fool!
> :vs_lol:


Yup. Good idea to stay the heck out of there.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I guess the Ladies Only section must be seeing an uptick in rowdy activity to require two more moderators that can access it.
> 
> :devil:


Oh we've got stuff in there that would make your hair curl and your aim straight.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, I can imagine I will be a target of these cur.

Women are genetically predisposed to be vengeful.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Great choices! Congrats, Ladies


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Women are genetically predisposed to be vengeful.


Dude, I know! They're so irrational and...emotional. :violent:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> indie has been around for quite a while. Don't tell her I said this but (up to this point anyhow) she's good people. But, you know how power corrupts. I mean, just look at @Denton. Just sayin..............


Aww. You're pretty good people yourself, @inceptor.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Welcome Ladies, and the first rule is have fun!

*Rancher*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This moderator gig must be like being elected to congress. Free booze, free women, or men as the case may be, and free money. Such a deal. Congrats ladies. :vs_cool:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> This moderator gig must be like being elected to congress. Free booze, free women, or men as the case may be, and free money. Such a deal. Congrats ladies. :vs_cool:


hahaha Men are always free


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

TG said:


> hahaha Men are always free


and easy

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations, and good luck keeping us crazies in line.....I have to ask, are the women the majority now?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I may be easy, but I'm not cheap!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats to Annie, and Indie


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

indie said:


> Dude, I know! They're so irrational and...emotional. :violent:


Amen to that! You left off meaner than a junkyard dog.

Congrats ladies. It is a necessary, thankless job and I'm sure y'all will be a pleasure to work with. Y'all gotta be better than most of these grouchy old dude moderators.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Congratulations, and good luck keeping us crazies in line.....I have to ask, are the women the majority now?


Less than a third.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What happened to "Auntie" I see she is now NOT a mod here?

Edited: Oh yeah congrats to the new poor saps that took the thankless job. Anybody who says mod and admin work is fun and games has never been one. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Congrats to the both of you for landing this high paying job with tenure. Your benefits package along with the profit sharing percentage formula is in the mail. Also of note you have access to 8 company owned condo's located in CONUS, Europe and should be scheduled at least 2 weeks in advance prior to visiting. 

Company cars along with fuel cards are provided and are authorized for use during paid vacation for up to 12 weeks per year.

All kidding aside, look forward to talking with you both.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> What happened to "Auntie" I see she is now NOT a mod here?
> 
> Edited: Oh yeah congrats to the new poor saps that took the thankless job. Anybody who says mod and admin work is fun and games has never been one. :vs_laugh:


Auntie fell completely off the grid. I miss her desperately and if she returns, her mod title will be immediately returned to her.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Toefoot said:


> Congrats to the both of you for landing this high paying job with tenure. Your benefits package along with the profit sharing percentage formula is in the mail. Also of note you have access to 8 company owned condo's located in CONUS, Europe and should be scheduled at least 2 weeks in advance prior to visiting.
> 
> Company cars along with fuel cards are provided and are authorized for use during paid vacation for up to 12 weeks per year.
> 
> All kidding aside, look forward to talking with you both.


They can't have my bacon. :devil:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait....we have bacon?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cricket said:


> They can't have *my* bacon. :devil:





Sasquatch said:


> Wait....we have bacon?


I don't see any "we" there. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Congratulations, ladies. In case nobody mentioned it yet,, the position comes along with keys to the executive liquor cabinet.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

indie said:


> I don't see any "we" there. :tango_face_wink:


Wow! Mod for less than 24 hours and already throwing attitude. Why, I oughta! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Wow! Mod for less than 24 hours *and already throwing attitude*. Why, I oughta!


Only with people I like! :vs-kiss:


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats (or is it condolences?) Annie and indie. I'll be sure not to post while sitting in my underwear


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like Moderators! :vs_wave:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

TG said:


> hahaha Men are always free


Not always lol


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Good choices as mods. Need more protection from the jack boots.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I like Moderators! :vs_wave:


Slippy, I think you're slipping! You haven't been banned in quite a while, and now you "like Moderators". Is it because we have more females taking the job? That would be understandable. Or are you 'moderating' a little yourself, in your advancing years?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hearty welcome to the rookie list poleece. Congrats.


----------

